# Akifusa santoku 180mm - microchipping on edge



## jacobrb02 (Jul 1, 2014)

I have an almost brand new Akifusa santoku 180mm - my first "real knife." I've used it maybe 5 total hours and cut only vegetables (nothing harder than a carrot). I've been using a bamboo cutting board.

After cooking last night, I noticed some microchips on the edge, about an inch down from the tip of the blade:

http://i60.tinypic.com/b5h5cy.jpg
http://i62.tinypic.com/dviotj.jpg
http://i59.tinypic.com/65s5df.jpg
http://i58.tinypic.com/2r2oys2.jpg

From Akifusa's website, "the san mai powdered metallurgical (PM) steel blade is similar to a Western Chef knife with the cutting qualities of the best Japanese-made knives. PM steel is created using a crucible technique and results in smaller grain structure and significantly longer edge holding. The center layer is SRS-15 PM stainless steel originally designed for metal cutting tools. It was hardened to Hrc 64 and is clad on the sides with soft SUS-405 stainless steel."

I've tried to cut really carefully -- unfortunately I have used the knife edge to scoop chopped veggies and have also rock chopped with pivoting to mince herbs (cross chop?).

I have been honing the knife carefully with a ceramic honing rod, keeping the angle consistent with about the width of a matchbook from the steel.

So, questions . . .

Is the micro-chipping to be expected with this knife? Or is it entirely due to probably poor technique or habits on my part? Finally, is it "safe" to use the knife in the meantime (for the blade, mostly), or do I need to get those chips sharpened out immediately? Finally, are those chips small enough that they should sharpen out no problem?

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## jacobrb02 (Jul 1, 2014)

I got the knife sharpened and the microchips are gone - there was a significant amount of steel removed, see below:

http://i62.tinypic.com/1zpp0le.jpg

My concern now is that the steel behind the edge may be too thick because the edge is now "shorter" but I still have to test it out - haven't been back in the kitchen.

I just learned that about bamboo. I may have to look into a new cutting board if this repeats.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

They took a LOT of steel. I'd be upset with whoever did that. That was way overkill. You should learn to sharpen this yourself and you'll get more life out of it.


----------



## jacobrb02 (Jul 1, 2014)

I think the lighting/contrast in that photo made it look worse than it is, here's another one:

http://i60.tinypic.com/2cijv29.jpg

But yeah definitely noticeable.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm very sorry not to replay first of that sharpening job. You should have put a micro-bevel on that minimum chipping.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

It looks to me that the sharpener actually did thin your edge, considerably, though really only a vernier will say for sure.

Rick


----------



## jacko9 (Oct 25, 2014)

Jacob,

How has the knife performed now that you have had some time to see if the initial micro chipping was just from the initial edge or a continuing problem?

Jack


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

I to have bamboo cutting board ruins every knife i have!!!! Bambo is freaking satan on knife edges!

Gonna buy a boardsmith board next month


----------



## jacobrb02 (Jul 1, 2014)

Jack, the knife has performed very well since then -- no more microchipping and cuts very well.  It probably was just a problem related to the initial edge (that and I've taken care to use better technique, perhaps).  Another factor might be that there is less of a bevel on the new edge, not in terms of angle, but in terms of the actual distance from the edge bevel to the shoulder, as you can see on the pictures.  I believe this should be a bit stronger.


----------

